# MYTH: Are larger speakers inaccurate, less punchy, or dirty sounding?



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

It is one of those myths that seems to somehow still be alive.

Well. I fell for that myth when I was younger. All of my older brothers friends told me I shouldn't get 15's because they sound "floppy, and crappy"

Well things have changed. I listen to about 70% metal, 25% rap, 5% other. I started out with 12's. I had 1 12 in a sealed box. Didn't care for it. Too quiet. Then had 2 12s in a sealed. Then 2 12s in a ported. Then another 12 in a ported. 

And now I have a 15 in a ported box that is 1.3 cubes smaller than the minimum requirement. Its running off 400 watts, half the watts of my previous 12. And it weights 10 pounds less. And its louder, lower, deeper, hits higher bass better, punches better and is all around better than any 12 I have owned. (one of the 12s were a JL 12W7 in a 2ft3 ported box @ 37 hertz)

One of my friends has 2 10 inch MTX 9500s in a ported box in a dodge ram 1500, and the other has 2 10 inch Orions HCCA in a ported box in a cutlass. And my single 15, on less watts, less box space, less weight, and less money  keeps up with there systems. I can't wait to have it in a proper enclosure to really hear its true abilities.

The larger speaker myth IS A LIE. Even ask BuickGN. He uses 2 15s and loves how clean, and punchy they are.


----------



## totalmayhem (Apr 14, 2011)

My last setup with two SMD 18's was one of the cleanest setups ive owned. Ive run almost every line and size from Apline, JL, kicker, Orion, OZ, Diamond.........i could keep going. Anyhow, those woofers outperfromed every sing one of the other woofers in every way and were obviously the largest as well. So yes I agree that it is a myth that smaller is better. A quality woofer in the CORRECT enclosure will sound great and perform no matter the size.


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

I remember hearing at one time that the larger speakers had a different soundwave that came off them allowing them to be heard from further away.......


----------



## totalmayhem (Apr 14, 2011)

Mrnurse said:


> I remember hearing at one time that the larger speakers had a different soundwave that came off them allowing them to be heard from further away.......


I dont know about a different soundwave but in general....more cone area = more volume. Of course all of this is under ideal situations


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I think the problem is that most people just throw 15's in a prefab box that will fit easy in their trunk.They dont know or care about T/S parameters and prefabs almost never work right wit 15's
Most shops want to make that fast cash and get the customer on his way and when they start talking big bucks for a custom box The customer might loose interest or go to another shop
Think about a kicker L7 15.It calls for like 6CUBS PER SUB.


----------



## FAUEE (Jul 22, 2010)

Larger diameter speakers do tend to reduce output at higher frequencies.

I can't really see that causing a huge amount of an issue in a subwoofer however.

I think the hidden truth is that in typical application, larger diameter speakers are used for extreme bass levels, and so the install is designed for output only, and as a result, most applications of them do end up sounding like a muddy but loud mess.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

I suppose. Maybe thats why people think they sounds sloppy.

But I am in love with them and will never go smaller than a 15 ever again.


----------



## art1618 (Feb 7, 2012)

dont 15s have to move less also to move as much air as two 8s? less distortion, power requirements? larger cone better lows n less distortion? at one point id also like to give the smd 18s a shot.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

art1618 said:


> dont 15s have to move less also to move as much air as two 8s? less distortion, power requirements? larger cone better lows n less distortion? at one point id also like to give the smd 18s a shot.


I've got an AA mayhem 18 that I putting in. Its the step down from the SMD.

Also. 2 8s don't even come close to the same cone area as an 18.

8" cone area = 50.24
18" cone area = 254.34


You would need 5 8" subs to come close to the same cone area as an 18.

I want to try the Incriminator Audio Warden 21".


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

FAUEE said:


> Larger diameter speakers do tend to reduce output at higher frequencies.
> 
> I can't really see that causing a huge amount of an issue in a subwoofer however.
> 
> I think the hidden truth is that in typical application, larger diameter speakers are used for extreme bass levels, and so the install is designed for output only, and as a result, most applications of them do end up sounding like a muddy but loud mess.


Why would larger diameter reduce the output at higher frequencies? You take a 15 like mine with ultra low inductance and it plays 2khz surprisingly well. The normal sub low pass frequencies from 50hz to 100hz that we use in cars can be done equally as good or better than the smaller subs.

I was just entering a few sizes into the excursion calculator for 110db (before cabin gain) and an 8" required 60mm of excursion while a 15 required 17mm. Or something a little more normal, 100db. 8" requires 19mm, 15" 5.5mm. Most of the time you can't see my 15s move at all.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

BuickGN said:


> Why would larger diameter reduce the output at higher frequencies? You take a 15 like mine with ultra low inductance and it plays 2khz surprisingly well. The normal sub low pass frequencies from 50hz to 100hz that we use in cars can be done equally as good or better than the smaller subs.
> 
> I was just entering a few sizes into the excursion calculator for 110db (before cabin gain) and an 8" required 60mm of excursion while a 15 required 17mm. Or something a little more normal, 100db. 8" requires 19mm, 15" 5.5mm. Most of the time you can't see my 15s move at all.


Sounds like larger speakers = better sound quality


----------



## Sound-In-Waves (Jan 22, 2012)

jockhater2 said:


> I've got an AA mayhem 18 that I putting in. Its the step down from the SMD.
> 
> Also. 2 8s don't even come close to the same cone area as an 18.
> 
> ...


Just a quick correction, thats not cone surface area, thats the area of a circle but will work well enough since the cone area of each sub is slightly different.


----------



## iamsonic (Sep 28, 2009)

I've built hundreds of boxes based TS specs and they are very enjoyable but when it comes to my daily driver, I have two seriously low end oldschool Pyle "Pro 15-4" subs in a prefab box which I ended up screwing and gluing because it was falling apart.. but anyway, sealed box {very sealed now} and honestly I couldn't ask for more. Sweet sound and excellent low end extension. but all this is because I am a 15s man. 12s and 10s are a huge waste of energy when you could have had real control of a larger cone and be more efficient while having more headroom.
Guys using one 12 are at their limit just trying to do with 200+amps of current what I do with 60amps of current.


note;
don't use a larger speaker than the airspace or dimensions can support. 
{too large of speaker in too small of box is a waste also}


----------

